# Found another Eagle Nest



## EricD (Feb 3, 2011)

Located this new Eagle nest out in Osceola County (near Disney). Only one chick in this nest and a nice clear tree and very low to the ground!  

Lighting sucked, Clouds were thick the wind was coming from the wrong direction for face on flight landings. This is why I always carry my gear with me  


Picture doesn't give nest justice in the size!


----------



## Trever1t (Feb 3, 2011)

amazing series. I never say any Eagles in Florida.


----------



## icassell (Feb 3, 2011)

Wow, Eric.  #2 is tooooo cute.


----------



## thingsIsee (Feb 3, 2011)

very nice right place right time and gear in hand is all ways a pluse.


----------



## Frequency (Feb 4, 2011)

WOW; do you accept disciples? 

Regards


----------



## RauschPhotography (Feb 4, 2011)

Wow, these are incredible! Nice work!


----------



## wlbphoto (Feb 4, 2011)

very nice what lens did you use those are some nice shots :thumbup:


----------



## kassad (Feb 4, 2011)

Nice shots.


----------



## EricD (Feb 4, 2011)

Thanks....always like a tough lighting challenge!

Using a 200-400mm F4, Ed, IF, Vr Nikkor Lens (Nikon) sometimes with a 1.4x t.c. but didn't use the extender since I was so close to the nest


----------



## Compaq (Feb 4, 2011)

That last shot is epic!

Is it just me or do they look a little washed out? Doesn't really matter, great captures!


----------



## Davor (Feb 4, 2011)

They look lovely, i love number 4 specially. Defiantly should be on a post card


----------



## Art Photographers (Feb 4, 2011)

#2 isdefinately a keeper. The rest with all due respect are average for you. Great that you keep your eyes open for this stuff. I give you props for noticing. I would like to see a bit more contrast added to these personally. Awesome as usual Eric.


----------



## EricD (Feb 5, 2011)

Art Photographers said:


> #2 isdefinately a keeper. The rest with all due respect are average for you. Great that you keep your eyes open for this stuff. I give you props for noticing. I would like to see a bit more contrast added to these personally. Awesome as usual Eric.



I agree, As I stated conditions sucked but I was stoked on the find and always like to share what I find,


----------



## Robin Usagani (Feb 5, 2011)

Trever1t said:


> amazing series. I never say any Eagles in Florida.


 
Just say it Trever...  Ee-ga-els  :lmao:


----------



## wesd (Feb 6, 2011)

Amazing good job, good jpb Bro!
Wes


----------



## flasharps (Feb 6, 2011)

Incredible!!!


----------

